

IBM: iPhone, iPad were used in 10.2% of online Black Friday shopping - callmeed
http://www.electronista.com/articles/11/11/27/ibm.credits.apple.for.spike.in.mobile.shopping/

======
baddox
These stats are in the same ballpark as wikimedia's mobile browser usage
statistics.

[http://stats.wikimedia.org/archive/squid_reports/2011-10/Squ...](http://stats.wikimedia.org/archive/squid_reports/2011-10/SquidReportClients.htm)

